# Autumn in London



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)




----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Lovely!


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

This is just spectacular


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing pics :cheers:


----------



## sergioib (Mar 5, 2005)

I love London, but it is even better in the autumn and winter!


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2284/1659374483_77ac4d2ac4_b.jpg

OMG! A posing chimpmunk, and she is a mother..


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

beautiful!

i'm so jealous that some cities get this scenery every year!!


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

oh my god...this is probably the most beautiful nature/city thread i've ever seen on here. congratulations to you for being such a gifted photographer.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the comments kay:

The majority of London's Royal Parks were created by the monarchy to indulge their love of hunting. In fact, the small herds of deer at Greenwich can be traced back to those originally introduced by Henry VIII in 1510. 

Today, Greenwich, Richmond Park and Bushy Parks provide a refuge for over a thousand red and fallow deer. 

As for the rest of the pics they are from London's Royal Parks, as well as Hampstead Heath, Primrose Hill and Clapham Common and of course Windsor Castle.

Royal Parks

http://www.royalparks.org.uk/about/

Wiki London Parks & Open Spaces.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parks_and_open_spaces_in_London


----------



## BaRrZaKh (Jul 15, 2007)

autumn i London looks better than what i thought!!

beautiful!


----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)

Stunning! Colours are great!


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

System_Halted said:


> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2284/1659374483_77ac4d2ac4_b.jpg
> 
> OMG! A posing chimpmunk, and she is a mother..


It's known as a Grey Squirrel in the UK.










Not to be confused with the native and protected red squirrel.










The North American Grey Squirrels spread Squirrel Pox and killed off many of the native red squirrel populations, however scientists have recently reported that red squirrels
are developing immunity to squirrel pox, and a vaccine is being developed, which is good news for the native reds.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2008/oct/16/wildlife-endangeredspecies


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

some of the most beautiful shots Ive ever seen on any forum, I'm very impressed.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I am assuming these photographs are self taken. Thus they should have been posted in Urban Showcase, not Cityscapes and Skylines. If this is not the case, correctly credit the photos, then pm me to move the thread back.
A note to all, please ensure you are posting the photos in the correct forum. We will move a thread once for people. If the person posts again in the wrong forum the thread will be deleted. Thank you


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Taller said:


> I am assuming these photographs are self taken. Thus they should have been posted in Urban Showcase, not Cityscapes and Skylines. If this is not the case, correctly credit the photos, then pm me to move the thread back.
> A note to all, please ensure you are posting the photos in the correct forum. We will move a thread once for people. If the person posts again in the wrong forum the thread will be deleted. Thank you


If you are going to be authoritarian then I will just go elsewhere to post such pics. I am a forty years old bloke and to be honest I can't be bothered with this. If you don't want me posting here then I will simply post pics elsewhere or go down the local pub for a pint instead.


----------



## S.T.A.S. (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice photos man...London does looklovely in autumn...
To be honest, TB is right and there's nothing wrong with his style of moderation. If you can't read the rules, then that's not his problem!


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

S.T.A.S. said:


> Nice photos man...London does looklovely in autumn...
> To be honest, TB is right and there's nothing wrong with his style of moderation. If you can't read the rules, then that's not his problem!


Go back to lurking. hno: 

As for the rules rest assured I won't be posting any more pics. :nuts:


----------



## high_flyer (Jan 30, 2003)

Wonderful photos :yes:
Never thought squirrels had nips, I always thought they fed their youngsters nuts......


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

cool pics


----------



## Arkhángel (Sep 30, 2005)

Incredible parks, wonderful pictures! :bow:







.


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

Jaeger said:


> Go back to lurking. hno:
> 
> As for the rules rest assured I won't be posting any more pics. :nuts:


rules are rules and yeah they're never fun...but i think you would be doing this whole site a great disservice to not post any more threads. your photos are awesome and you are a very good photographer!


----------



## S.T.A.S. (Mar 23, 2005)

Like he will be missed, lol! Some peeps just got the attitude problemo, that's all...Enjoy ur protest!


----------



## Turko (Feb 20, 2005)

Stunning picture's.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

charming pics


----------



## NZer (Sep 12, 2002)

Another great thread Jaeger.

I like this shot, where is this?.......


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Such an excellent photo thread! These photos of London are fantastic!

Please don't give up posting more.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

@Jaeger, this forum would be at a loss if you stop posting your excellent photos. But as I make a living from my own photography, I certainly appreciate TB's point. 

I hope you have a change of heart and continue to impress us with such excellent photography, though posting in the right forum :cheers:


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Jaeger said:


> If you are going to be authoritarian then I will just go elsewhere to post such pics. I am a forty years old bloke and to be honest I can't be bothered with this. If you don't want me posting here then I will simply post pics elsewhere or go down the local pub for a pint instead.


You've captured the true beauty of London. What a pity you wont continue to post your magnificent pictures. We are being deprived of your view of London, which matches mine. The Royal Parks are havens of great natural beauty bordering on a vibrant city. People visit London and do not realise that you can find an entire natural world, fauna and flora, in its parks. Each park is also so different. 

Please reconsider your decision...think of all of us out here who enjoy your beautiful pictures. Don't take this to heart, I am older and try to live by these petty rules ... look at the larger view (if you can).


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

These are lovely photos Jaeger, you've really managed to catch the feel of Autumn in a beautiful city. I hope to see more of your photos in the future.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Stunning pictures!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Jaeger said:


> If you are going to be authoritarian then I will just go elsewhere to post such pics. I am a forty years old bloke and to be honest I can't be bothered with this. If you don't want me posting here then I will simply post pics elsewhere or go down the local pub for a pint instead.




All I did was move your thread to the correct forum. I have found people here respond in all sorts of different ways to requests to post in the right forum, or to credit photography. In any case, your photos are beautiful, and it is a shame you have decided not to post any more. 
Peace, bros!


----------



## bakatje (Jun 2, 2007)

Great pictures, really make me want to visit London.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

NZer said:


>


Very nice shot, wherever it is... :cheers:


----------



## no1gizmo (Dec 3, 2007)

These fotos gave me the idea to travel to London soon


----------



## dom (Sep 11, 2002)

This is a autumn/winter sunset from the pedestrian bridge in St. James's Park looking towards Whitehall Palace. I know where this is because I work right next to St. James's Park, my favourite, in London. 

The park is also famous for its five Pelicans. Pelicans have lived in the park from King Charles II's reign as a gift from the Russian Ambassador. They live on Duck Island within the park and are pretty cool. Go say hi to them when you visit London - there are few more pleasant things to do in London than stroll around St. James's Park on a sunny day.


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Amazing pictures


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Top value entertainment.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Jaeger said:


> Thanks for the comments kay:
> 
> The majority of London's Royal Parks were created by the monarchy to indulge their love of hunting. In fact, the small herds of deer at Greenwich can be traced back to those originally introduced by Henry VIII in 1510.
> 
> Today, Greenwich, Richmond Park and Bushy Parks provide a refuge for over a thousand red and fallow deer.


i had no idea deers live in those parks! how do they keep them in the park area so that they wouldn't wander around the city?


----------



## kardeee (Jul 25, 2009)

lovely shots!


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

NZer said:


> Another great thread Jaeger.
> 
> I like this shot, where is this?.......


Looking along the lake in St James' Park toward Horse Guards and Whitehall [map]


----------



## GreenwichSE10 (Oct 26, 2006)

Deanb said:


> i had no idea deers live in those parks! how do they keep them in the park area so that they wouldn't wander around the city?


they have a wall around the parks.


----------



## heymikey (Nov 7, 2009)

Amazing photos!

Where was this picture taken?


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

London Royal parks are the best :drool:.


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

What magnificent photos!


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

I miss London Parks so much. I used to spend several hours of my days-off enjoying them when I lived there back in 2000-2001. 

Kudos to the photographer!


----------



## the_sage (Nov 27, 2009)

Amazing! Can't wait for Autumn


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Beautful pic of autumn in London

slds.


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

Beautiful shots! I have been to london many times but I don't think i have been there like this.


----------

